# New "Safe" plastics



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I think I told everyone I know that this was going to happen, so predictable.
All those products labeled BPA free, what does that mean? Many were simply switched to BPS, and lo and behold these are now being shown to have similar negative side effects. I am sure they are coming out with some new "safe" alternatives right now.
I never use plastic if there is a practical alternative available and am usually much more happy with the other material anyways. Glass, ceramic, cast iron, enamel, stainless steel are all much better imo.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/01/130122191412.htm


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

It should surprise exactly no one that natural materiels are almost always a better option.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Plastic is fine for certain things but not for cooking or reheating. Once it starts etching, it needs to go in the trash. Hand washing them is best.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Basically these chemical have been found in everyone, it is only the quantities that we can control. I am most concerned about children and the cumulative effects. The thing is how many people actually enjoy drinking from a plastic cup, I know I don't.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I can stand plastic cups for everything but milk I want my milk from glass for some reasin


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I prefer my milk from the jug 
For me it is our mead, just doesn't taste the same if not in a nice glass, of course the bottle works fine too.


----------

